# Combination inspiration



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

With some inspiration from Ms. Wicked and Black Cat (Thank You, Thank You), and a moving liquidation sale at my local JoAnn's, I have my own half cape to wear on sunny days.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so cute, Nyxy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great cape! You look fantastic and will have so much fun wearing it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, love the pattern and good choice for the length.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks great! I love the fabric!!


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks. The length is just half the width of the fabric. I only could afford a 2 yard chunk wich made cutting a bit more tricky than normal. You can't really tell but there's red glitter in all of the eye sockets. The only hard part was rolling the fabric edges so that it wouldn't run/fray during use. Kind of like some seams on denim jeans.
When I can find the actual pattern envelope I'll tell what it was labeled as. I'd bought it about 8 years ago at Joanns. I've seen it still in the books since then though.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Nyxy, That turned out great! I love the fabric choice.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, nice job.


----------

